# Second Skin Bed Liner DIY Install



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

*Product*: Truck Bed Liner - 3 gallons bought, some left over for touch-ups.
*Maker*: Second Skin Audio : Sound Deadening Materials for Noise Reduction from Second Skin
*Subject*: 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 6.5ft bed
*Work*: 2 people (Myself and Dad - his truck)
*Tools used*:
Second Skin Spray Gun
Blue Painters tape
Cardboard/Newspaper for masking
Air Compressor

*DIY Install*:

This is a new product from Second Skin. I have used several of their products, such as Damplifier sound deading, Spectrum liquid sound deadener, Speaker Tweaker kits, etc. I have never been disappointed, and would easily recommend Damplifier over any other sound deadening product.

I cannot comment on the long term durability, but this was easier to install, and looks better than things like the gallon stuff at Autozone/Walmart. (blue can stuff, duraliner or something) I had this stuff on one of my jeeps, and while it was OK, it peeled and wasnt very durable.


This must cure in 50* or more weather, the entire 48 - 72 hour cure time. Because of this it was kept in my garage for the weekend.




So on to the install. 


First, took out the plastic OEM bed liner in the truck: 


















This is what we are greeted with. 

We each grab a sanding block, get the rust out (surface only) and rough up the smooth sides.

Didnt take long, but its an arm workout...

Let me pause here and let you know about the air compressor. I own a 6 gallon tank porter cable air compressor, about 2.5 CFM @ 90 PSI. We started shooting with it, and this was what we got before it ran out of air:










So we wait, shoot the second tank, and get to here:









At this time we talk a minute, and decide to go shoot the bedliner at his house (covered work area, but no heat to combat the "winter" air (35* at night, 70* at day) and then bring it back to my house for cure time.

So we let what is in there dry to touch, then drive the 3 miles to his house, and get one of his compressors going, he decides this guy is the best bet for what we need: US General air compressor. Nice unit for what we needed


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

So we get the hoses out, get this guy running, and start shooting for real...


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

So as you can see, we obviously shot it much thicker with the bigger compressor. I dont really need to show you the subsequent coats, but we did 3 coats to ensure good thickness/durabilty. 

also you can see we did it over the edges, just like the plastic one went over.

I then took it home (Again, after it dried to touch) and parked it in the garage for ~54 hours. Didnt drop below 60* in garage, 75 or so on Friday and Sunday. Gave it back to my dad today, he really likes it alot better than his old liner. My wife liked the look of the liner as well (great way to pick up chicks ???  )

Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

We did not use all three gallons. The remaining amount will be used as touch-up if needed, or possibly in the back of my Jeep.

I will update with any info if something is needed.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

Was there a big rattle issue from the bed to begin with?

Looks like they never picked a name for it.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

not a big rattle, but the front of the bed liner was coming off a bit, and making a little noise.

dont know if they will name it anything else...


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Great review!
Looks like it turned out very clean!

We are still searching for a name. 

ANT


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Jealous
<<<<<<<


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great! Once it warms up out here I think I might go with this for my F150.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

COOL! looks really good. i think you just convinced me to get the gun to apply mine. i really like the way that turned out.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

hmm, seems like i need to locate a air compressor, that gun seems to apply quite evenly.


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great!

I will have to order some for my personal truck (since el_chupo stole my winning ticket on the giveaway  j/k)

ANT look for an order soon. Also hope to be installing it in our IL. store.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

How much Dead Liner did you use for the 6.5ft bed?


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

DIYMA said:


> We are still searching for a name.
> 
> ANT


Haha, I always thought you just went generic and went with the "Second Skin Bed Liner" name. I always thought it was kind of lame relative to your other products. :laugh:


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Apex Rex said:


> How much Dead Liner did you use for the 6.5ft bed?


1.5 gallons or so. I would get the 2 gallon and go thicker, or have some left.

SANDING IS Important. We had a couple spots on the tail gate that we didnt sand as good as we should have, and some came off... Also, this was with loading in and out, but a few spots we have to touch up.:blush:


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks! I'll go with the 2 gallon kit, and probably keep a little extra for touch-ups if it needs any.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I love the gun, bought one and a 5 gallon bucket of the spray deadner and man I tell you this stuff works..

After I applied the Damplifier sound deading one weekend I went back and sprayed the inside on the doors in my SUV with that stuff everywhere the following weekend, my doors are solid and even better than before with the Damplifier sound deading. I loved the Damplifier by itself too... 


Great product, I just wish I would have clean the bottle and gun up better the 3rd time i used it... Need replacements.


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great review....Looks great installed/applied. I especially like the water based vs. all the other brands.


----------



## SD757 (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks good, do you now how it is in comparison to LineX?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Thinking I might have to do this to my truck...


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Dont forget to check out the hilarious DIY video


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

kickinaudio said:


> Dont forget to check out the hilarious DIY video


 
That is a great video!!
We actually took the Deadliner off the shelf for a few months to reqork the formula.
The new stuff should be ready in another 4 weeks from now.
We were noticing that the rubber was getting too soft in the sun, so we added a polyurethane component to it to give it a higher Tg (better heat resistnace)
Now it does not get nearsly as soft in the sun and can withstand a ton more abuse.

ANT


----------



## old_skool_noma (Jan 15, 2009)

any updates on when the deadliner will be back on the market? ive got a truck or two that may need it.


----------

